# duck and cover my friends



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Update: Fukushima Radiation is now in America?s Waters, Rain and Soil | Conspiracy Watch

the source is a little hi how you going but the best lies are based on some truth


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Chernobyl showed us that radiation is good for the enviroment. Bring it on!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Remember the size of those earth worms they have now. Just imagine the size of the fish you can catch!
Guess I'll have to start taking my radiation detector with me when I go shopping for fish.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Just watch out for Godzilla!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Can't wait to watch that show on Alligator hunters and they show one swallowing the whole boat, hunters and all..... Of course some of those guys would kill it with a knife, slap an outboard on it's but, and ride it back to the dock to sell the skin.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Just think how much more you will be able to get done if you had 3 hands!!


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

We live next to a country grave yard. One night was outside and walking around the graves when I saw something glowing green in the grass. Turned on my flashlight and they were earthworms quite normal ones except that without the light they glowed. Bioluminescent worms. Never did find an explanation.



paraquack said:


> Remember the size of those earth worms they have now. Just imagine the size of the fish you can catch!
> Guess I'll have to start taking my radiation detector with me when I go shopping for fish.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

perhaps bacteria. certain sorts of bacteria glow in the dark. there are bacteria in the soil.

for instance

https://www.cbs.umn.edu/research/resources/cgc/what-c-elegans






bio-nutrients

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...et-ingredient-turns-worms-luminous-green.html

http://www.carp-fishing-tactics.com/baits-best-additives.html


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Those were alien worms sent here to infiltrate.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

They held the spirits of the dead. Ghosts glow in the dark, don't they? Maybe the worms were just showing them to the light.....


----------

